# Engine swap help



## Splintershack

Brand new to forum, thanks for having me. I just bought a 2004 kioti dk45 tractor that needs an engine. It has the daedong 4A220 in it now. I can not find a replacement engine and while searching I came across this site and the post where parris001 was saying the kubota V2203 is so close he has swapped the crankshaft between the two. Does anybody know if I could put the kubota engine in the kioti tractor with little to no modification?


----------



## BigT

I recall reading that post claiming that a Daedong 4A220 engine was a clone of a Kubota V2203 engine, and it may well be true, but I would like to confirm this from a second source.

Alternatively, the following tractor salvage yards have a Kioti DK45 in salvage. Perhaps you can buy an engine from one of them, or maybe piece together an engine:

All States Ag Parts - Black Creek WI
Black Creek, Wisconsin
Phone: (877) 530-2010

West Kentucky Tractor Parts
Kevil, Kentucky
Phone: (888) 349-6320


----------



## Splintershack

BigT said:


> I recall reading that post claiming that a Daedong 4A220 engine was a clone of a Kubota V2203 engine, and it may well be true, but I would like to confirm this from a second source.
> 
> Alternatively, the following tractor salvage yards have a Kioti DK45 in salvage. Perhaps you can buy an engine from one of them, or maybe piece together an engine:
> 
> All States Ag Parts - Black Creek WI
> Black Creek, Wisconsin
> Phone: (877) 530-2010
> 
> West Kentucky Tractor Parts
> Kevil, Kentucky
> Phone: (888) 349-6320


Called them today and that tractor has a hole in the engine block, same problem I have.


----------



## dexterline

Splintershack said:


> Brand new to forum, thanks for having me. I just bought a 2004 kioti dk45 tractor that needs an engine. It has the daedong 4A220 in it now. I can not find a replacement engine and while searching I came across this site and the post where parris001 was saying the kubota V2203 is so close he has swapped the crankshaft between the two. Does anybody know if I could put the kubota engine in the kioti tractor with little to no modification?


Hi I have one to need motor did you find out if the Kubota works Thanks


----------



## aeon777

I bought a Kioti Dk40 Last winter with a bad engine the Daedong 4A200 and took a gamble that i could fix it. And I found the Kubota V2203 will work with some effort. I got my donor motor out of a semi trailer refrigeration unit it was the v2203-e version. The tings I had to do were change the injection pump camshaft. Needed to machine the surface for the flange and drill and tap holes to accept the Kioti fuel pump. The hydrolic pump bolted on with custom hardware. the timing cover had to be swapped over with the fan hub and water pump. Machined a new hole for the dip stick and reused the dip stick flange from the original engine. along withe swapping all of the sensors over. Had to block off a couple sensor ports that I no longer needed. the oil pan and oil pick up swapped right over. The exhaust had to be changed over, the bell housing swapped over no problem. More or less the V2203 is a long block that you will need to swap all your accessories over to.


----------

